# ability to re-position handlebars C220 stem



## wayne

Looking to purchase a Carbon C220 stem for use with carbon handlebars
Going to be traveling with a Scicon hardshell case but must be able to turn the handlebars down slightly. Am I going to be able to loosen the face plate and rotate the handlebars or once they're torqued are they too difficult to move with this model stem?


----------



## jetdog9

If you loosen the bolts a bit, rotating the bars should be doable.


----------

